# East Coast Edit Check It!



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

A little awesomely dumb but still shreddly edit i made with the homies when i went back to my home mountain in jersey for christmas break

enjoy

Mountain Creek 11-12 Christmas Break Edit - YouTube


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

pretty sick edit man


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Not sure if it's the style or progression or what, but what's with all the arms? At first they were just out for balance, but then they started flailing all over the place..

Great edit though!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

alex is w0rd said:


> A little awesomely dumb but still shreddly edit i made with the homies when i went back to my home mountain in jersey for christmas break
> 
> enjoy
> 
> Mountain Creek 11-12 Christmas Break Edit - YouTube


I can't believe someone in there teens know J Giles Band :thumbsup:


----------

